# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Τεχνικός με ηλεκτρολογικές γνώσεις

## koulis/koulis.gr

Ζητείται για άμεση πρόσληψη νέος για μηχανολογικές και ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες, εγκατάστασης, συντήρησης και επισκευής μηχανημάτων.
Απαραίτητα διπλωμα αυτοκίνητου, γνώστης αγγλικών και χειρισμού ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή.Εδρα Πειραιά 5μερο.
Μόνιμη εξελιξημη εργασία..

----------

